# Fire Wall Hole for 2 AWG Power Wire



## J_Cruze (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey Cruzer`s 

Looking for info on hole location through the Fire Wall in a 2012 Eco Manual Cruze for a 2 AWG wire to run power to the rear of the car for an audio installation I am working on.




















Hi Cruze Lovers

Just a quick question about running Power Cable through a Fire Wall, if anyone has some info I would appreciate it. I shot a video of the wire I am feeding through the cars interior.

https://youtu.be/pEojwZEtAQk

Thanks. umpkin:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Where do I feed 2 AWG wire through Fire Wall?*


Try to not create multiple threads with the same subject. If no one answers the first one, we did not readily have an answer. Eventually someone will answer. If not, just bump your thread (sparingly) to remind us you still need and answer. 2nd, use the search bar to find a related subject if not the one you need.

Having said all that, here you go: *Where is the best place to run amp power wire through firewall?*


*Running power wire through FireWall*



*Fire Wall Hole for 2 AWG Power Wire*


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Threads and posts merged for cleanliness.


----------

